
The “Shitcoin” Moment in Congress - ibz
https://twitter.com/Xentagz/status/1151587356425760774
======
Fjolsvith
The speaker in the video is making the argument that the term "Shitcoin" is
used to denote a centralized cryptocurrency (as opposed to decentralized, such
as Bitcoin).

